# Fractal Design Node 202 Build ! Brauche eure Hilfe



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

*Hallo liebe PC-Games Community, ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen PC zusammenstellen mit allem was dazugehört, da ich meinen alten incl. Zubehör zu einem guten Preis verkauft habe.​*
1.) *Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*

Ja eine gute Frage, ich sage mal so es soll ein Allrounder PC werden, mit dem ich in den nächsten paar Jahren viel Spaß haben werde.
Aufgebaut soll das ganze im Haswell oder wenn es sich lohnt auch im Skylake Bereich, werden.
Für mich muss Preisleistung passen, ich brauche keinen High End Rechner, dessen Leistung ich sowieso nie ausschöpfen kann.

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*

Bis auf Software und Soundanlage soll alles Neu angeschafft werden.
Ein Monitor mit Qualität eines MacBook Retinas Displays wäre schön

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
-Eigenbau-

*4.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

BF4-WoW-COD-CSS-GTA - Office und Adobe Programme

*5.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

SSD mit 256GB reicht vollkommen aus!

*6.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

Habe davon keine Ahnung aber wäre aufjedenfall dafür Offen!

*7.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
*
Aufjedenfall W-Lan und das ganze soll ins Fractal Node 202 passen.​
Maus und Tastur sind ebenfalls noch offen


Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.
MFG Pascal


----------



## chischko (20. Oktober 2015)

Du solltest schon ne Indikation zum Preisrahmen geben, sonst kann ich dir hier Konfig zwischen 500 Euro bis hin zu 6000 Euro um die Ohren hauen... 

1250 Euro: 6600K, 16GB, 390, SSD, GehÃ¤use 1250 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

1800 Euro: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-587572 

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
0 x Seagate Desktop HDD   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
0 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1)
0 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GTZB)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)
1 x ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Noctua NH-D15
0 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
0 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK)
0 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

2400 Euro: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-587151

1 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
0 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1)
0 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
0 x Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)
0 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan X, 12GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-NTITANXD5-12GD-B)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR)
0 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 WIFI
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
0 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK)
0 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
0 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
0 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254)

4000 Euro: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-555559

2 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
0 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1)
1 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
0 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Intel Core i7-5930K, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75930K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
2 x Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)
0 x Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90503-10P)
0 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC [New Edition], 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-16-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
0 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
0 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2015)

So könnte es gemacht werden:

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
1 x ASUS H110I-PLUS D3 (90MB0N20-M0EAY0)
1 x Nanoxia 3-Pin Lüfter Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved schwarz (NX3PY30)
2 x Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Silvretta (84000000096)
1 x Fractal Design Node 202 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-202-BK)
1 x SilverStone Strider Gold Series  450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G)

Ca 860€

OC ist nicht drin, dafür ist das Node 202 absolut ungeeignet


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

Preisrahmen sind ca 1500€ incl Bildschirm. 
Soll natürlich auch alles ins Node 202 reinpassen.

Mfg


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> So könnte es gemacht werden:
> 
> 1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
> ...



Gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Bildschirm Ideen ?


----------



## chischko (20. Oktober 2015)

Gut dann kannste die nehmen Plus Monitor... den sollte Dir aber jemand empfehlen, der da mehr Ahnung hat. 

1250 Euro: 6600K, 16GB, 390, SSD, GehÃ¤use 1250 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Gut dann kannste die nehmen Plus Monitor... den sollte Dir aber jemand empfehlen, der da mehr Ahnung hat.
> 
> 1250 Euro: 6600K, 16GB, 390, SSD, GehÃ¤use 1250 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Die hälfte passt halt nicht ins Gehäuse leider.
Deshalb hab ich ja den Thread gestartet um die bestmöglichen Komponenten für das Mini Gehäuse zu bekommen aber Danke


----------



## chischko (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab das Gehäuse verwechselt und hab nicht nachgesehen! Sorry!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Bildschirm Ideen ?



Dell Professional P2314H schwarz/silber, 23" (859-BBBE/859-BBBI/859-BBCT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Bildschirm Ideen ?



Das Fractal Design Node 202 ist kein klassisches Case. Es eigenet sich besonders gut als HTPC bzw. als SteamMaschine fürs Wohnzimmer... hast du ähnliches vor?

Falls ja und der PC wird auch an ein TV angestöpselt, solltest du dir über die Anschlussmöglichkeiten Gedanken machen. Die meisten TVs unterstützen nur HDMI. 
Willst du dir 4k als Option offen halten (die Gaming-Leistung mag abnehmen aber als HTPC kannst du das Ding über einen längeren Zeitraum nutzen), sollte der PC HDMI 2.0 unterstützen.

HDMI 2.0 Support gibt es erst ab Skylake (wenngleich es noch wenige Mainboards gibt) oder mit Nvidia-Karten.


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

Der Pc soll im Wohnzimmer stehn, aber seinen eigenen guten Bildschirm haben. Ich möchte genauso im Office arbeiten bzw in Adobe Programmen. Es soll halt schwierig sein den ganzen Spaß zu kühlen. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich Skylake incl DDR-4 Speicher. Und auch einen Bildschirm der ein schönes Bild liefert, es sollte halt von der Qualität an mein Retina Display drankommen im Macbook, verbessert mich aber sollte sowas nicht mit FHD-WQHD möglich sein oder ist dafür ein 4K Schirm erfordlich?


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design Node 202 ist kein klassisches Case. Es eigenet sich besonders gut als HTPC bzw. als SteamMaschine fürs Wohnzimmer... hast du ähnliches vor?
> 
> Falls ja und der PC wird auch an ein TV angestöpselt, solltest du dir über die Anschlussmöglichkeiten Gedanken machen. Die meisten TVs unterstützen nur HDMI.
> Willst du dir 4k als Option offen halten (die Gaming-Leistung mag abnehmen aber als HTPC kannst du das Ding über einen längeren Zeitraum nutzen), sollte der PC HDMI 2.0 unterstützen.
> ...



Am liebsten wäre mir irgendeine GTX 970, AMD Karten hatte ich noch nie und bin eigentlich Nvidia Fan auch wenn die 3,5gb Speicher betrug am Kunden ist... was sagst du dazu ? 

Sollte doch für csgo , wow , und cod usw reichen ?


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Sollte doch für csgo , wow , und cod usw reichen ?



Keine Ahnung was cod ist  aber für wow und cs reicht die Karte allemal!

Für die Nvidia-Karte würde auch der gemäßigte Stromverbrauch gegenüber einer AMD-Karte sprechen. Damit lässt sich die Karte auch einfacher kühlen.


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was cod ist  aber für wow und cs reicht die Karte allemal!



Call of Duty


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Für die Nvidia-Karte würde auch der gemäßigte Stromverbrauch gegenüber einer AMD-Karte sprechen. Damit lässt sich die Karte auch einfacher kühlen.



Das ist falsch, auch wenn mans nicht unbedingt erwarten würde. Die Custom Designs ziehen weit mehr als die (ziemlich laute) Referenzkarte


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, auch wenn mans nicht unbedingt erwarten würde. Die Custom Designs ziehen weit mehr als die (ziemlich laute) Referenzkarte



Okay? Und mehr als eine AMD-Karte ?

Mein Vorschlag:
1 x Western Digital WD Blue Mobile   1TB, 9.5mm, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10JPVX)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS1J)
1 x KFA² GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NQH6DNB4TX)
1 x ASRock H87M-ITX (90-MXGPL0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Fractal Design Node 202 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-202-BK)
1 x be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226)
Kostet: 875€

Skylage ist unnötig und kostet mehr (die ITX-MB's sind so teuer). HDMI 2.0 liefert hier eh die Grafikkarte. Damit ist natürlich auch cod locker möglich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Okay? Und mehr als eine AMD-Karte ?



Zum Teil, ja. Eventuell lohnt es sich auch, auf die R9 380X zu warten

Übrigens, was willst du mit dem SFX Power 2?


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

Also würde schon aufjedenfall Skylake nehmen alleine wegen ddr4 der Aufpreis wäre mir egal.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Übrigens, was willst du mit dem SFX Power 2?



Nun das Fractal 202 unterstützt nur SFX12V NTs... steht zumindest auf Geizhals so.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Eventuell lohnt es sich auch, auf die R9 380X zu warten



Kommt die mit HDMI 2.0? Ja dann definitiv warten 



Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Also würde schon aufjedenfall Skylake nehmen alleine wegen ddr4 der Aufpreis wäre mir egal.



Such dir eins aus:
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX, Chipsatz: H170, Speicher: 2x DDR4 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu noch:
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL13-15-15-28 (CMK8GX4M2A2133C13)

Kostet mindestens satte 70€ mehr... ob Skylake das wert ist?!


----------



## Pascal1508 (20. Oktober 2015)

Denke ich schon alleine wegen des DDR-4 Speichers oder nicht ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Nun das Fractal 202 unterstützt nur SFX12V NTs... steht zumindest auf Geizhals so.



Hat aber nur einen 6/8 Pin PCIe Stecker 



> Kommt die mit HDMI 2.0? Ja dann definitiv warten



Wahrscheinlich ja


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Denke ich schon alleine wegen des DDR-4 Speichers oder nicht ?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Manche Bastler übertakten sogar ihren RAM. Hierzu gibt es genügend Meinungen darüber, was ein schnellerer Speicher bringt. Ich hab mich von jenen überzeugen lassen die sagen das man ein schnelleren RAM kaum spürt.

Achja es gibt schon schicke Gehäuse im min-ITX/m-ATX Format - dann müsstest du auch keine Kompromisse bei der Wahl des Netzteils eingehen:
1 x Fractal Design Node 304 schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-304-BL)
1 x Fractal Design Node 804 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-NODE-804-BL-W)



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hat aber nur einen 6/8 Pin PCIe Stecker



*kopfschüttelt*
Versteh grad nicht, was man sich dabei denkt...?! Maxwell soll doch so Stromsparens sein? Und dann muss man ein 8-Pin + 6-Pin dran bauen? Wie passt das zusammen?

Nungut. Dann muss er zu dem hier greifen Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Bronze 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2015)

So stromsparend, wie Nvidia es uns glauben machen will, sind die Custom-Maxwells definitiv nicht : Effizienz-Shootout mit OC: Maxwell (GTX 970) gegen Kepler und Hawaii - Einführung und Übersicht

Unter Last ziehen die kaum weniger als eine ähnlich starke AMD.

Stichwort "Maximales Power Target"


----------



## ein_schelm (21. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> So stromsparend, wie Nvidia es uns glauben machen will, sind die Custom-Maxwells definitiv nicht



Dazu wollte man noch die Speicherproblematik verschweigen... echt cool.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2015)

Und die Kacke mit den "Game-Ready" Treibern ist auch echt spitze


----------



## Pascal1508 (21. Oktober 2015)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221a68c33e699507d6a8969e5c1c201957bb36cc77313

Was haltet ihr soweit davon ? Würde gerne bei der GTX 970 bleiben, und mir das Z Mainboard für spätere Aufrüstung freihalten außerdem bietet es auch W-Lan und im ITX Bereich gibt es sowieso nicht viele Mainboards für 1151. Zum Kühler muss ich sagen ist es der einzige den ich gefunden habe der für das Gehäuse passt. Laut Hersteller CPU Lüfter bis max. 56mm


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit glück sollte der Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit nem flachem Lüfter passen.
Das wären dann 57mm.
Ist halt die Frage, wie genau die gemessen haben.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, auch wenn mans nicht unbedingt erwarten würde. Die Custom Designs ziehen weit mehr als die (ziemlich laute) Referenzkarte


Erstens gibt es keine Referenzkarte und zweitens stimmt das so nicht.
Eine MSI GTX970 Gaming verbraucht beim Gaming in etwa 60-100W weniger als eine R9 290/390.
Quelle:
Diverse Tests bei Tom's Hardware.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221a68c33e699507d6a8969e5c1c201957bb36cc77313



Wohin willst du diese komische SSD-Karte stecken?
Silverstone ist mir bekannt als Hersteller von Gehäusen... aber machen die auch gute Netzteile?
16 GB RAM sind Unnötig fürs zocken - gerade wenn es nur um CSGO, WoW  und CoS geht.
Ein Z Board mag aus anderen gründen Sinnvoll sein. Bedenke aber das du mit einem Fractal 202 niemals übertakten können wirst! Das bekommt man in diesem Gehäuse niemals gekühlt.
Zudem, das mit dem "schnelleren" RAM würd ich mir hier nochmal bestätigen lassen. Ich bezweifle das man davon etwas im Alltag merkt.
Zum Kühler: der Boxed sollte doch auch ins Gehäuse passen? Die sind doch auch sehr flach...


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2015)

@JoM79

Natürlich gibt es Referenzkarten, das sind die ersten,, im Referenzdesign, halt nicht die Custom-Karten : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Pascal1508 (21. Oktober 2015)

Das ist eine M.2 SSD die passt aufs Mainboard ist schneller und ich spare Platz, außerdem kostet sie fast dasselbe wie eine herkömmliche. 

Mainboard Arbeitsspeicher usw will ich mir freihalten wenn ich lust und laune habe könnt ich ja in ein anderes Gehäuse auch umziehen. Und 16Gb kosten auch nicht die Welt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem kleinen Node tust du dir keinen Gefallen; zu wenig Platz, schlechte Belüftung und auch gerade mal SFX. Würde entweder die Leistung senken oder mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Referenzkarten, das sind die ersten,, im Referenzdesign, halt nicht die Custom-Karten : Screenshot by Lightshot


Nochmal für dich und alle anderen die es nicht verstehen wollen:
Es gibt von Nvidia keine Referenzkarte der GTX 970.
Es steht den Herstellern vollkommen frei welches PCB Design und welchen Kühler sie benutzen wollen.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Das ist eine M.2 SSD die passt aufs Mainboard ist schneller und ich spare Platz, außerdem kostet sie fast dasselbe wie eine herkömmliche.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Crucial MX200 M.2 nicht bootfähig sind, also kein Windows drauf laufen wird...

Edit: Ha! Hab nun auch den Urheber dieser Behauptung raus gesucht/gefunden! (Sorry Markus, wenn ich dich hier mal als Quelle angebe  )



markus1612 schrieb:


> Die MX200 M2 ist nicht bootfähig, d.h. ein OS wird auf ihr nicht laufen.


----------



## Pascal1508 (21. Oktober 2015)

Also laut Mindfactory ist Win10 ohne Probleme installierbar, habe nur Positives gehört. Aber warscheinlich werde ich eh auf ein anderes gehäuse umschwenken würde nemlich lieber den 6600K einbauen + Übertaktung


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Aber warscheinlich werde ich eh auf ein anderes gehäuse umschwenken würde nemlich lieber den 6600K einbauen + Übertaktung



Und der Kreis schließt sich ^^... Auf welches Gehäuse denn?



chischko schrieb:


> Gut dann kannste die nehmen Plus Monitor... den  sollte Dir aber jemand empfehlen, der da mehr Ahnung hat.
> 
> 1250 Euro: 6600K, 16GB, 390, SSD, GehÃ¤use 1250 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Oktober 2015)

Würde auch eher eine normale SSD nehmen; die ist weniger anfällig für Überhitzungen und kann unproblematisch überall im Gehäuse verstaut werden.

Bei dem Thema Grafikkarte würde ich mich auch mal von dem grünen Aberglauben lösen, das ist eine ungesunde Veranlagung 

*PS:* hier noch ein empfehlenswerter LCD hinterher;
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pascal1508 (21. Oktober 2015)

Also das Fractal Define Mini , oder das Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 Mini ! 
Muss mich dann halt noch genau wegen eines guten Monitors erkundigen will auf keinen Fall am falschen Platz sparen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Oktober 2015)

Schau am besten mal hier vorbei:
Kaufberatung: PC Monitor kaufen für Spieler, Grafiker und Allrounder
Da findest du einige Testberichte und Empfehlungen für allerlei Einsatzgebiete und Preisvorstellungen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2015)

@JoM79

Nochmal für dich, auch wenn Du es nicht verstehen willst  : Die ersten Karten, welche ohne Custom-Kühlung auf den Markt kommen, sind im Referenzdesign !

Sowas z.B. : MSI GTX 980 4GD5, GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V801-1275R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> Nochmal für dich, auch wenn Du es nicht verstehen willst  : Die ersten Karten, welche ohne Custom-Kühlung auf den Markt kommen, sind im Referenzdesign !
> 
> Sowas z.B. : MSI GTX 980 4GD5, GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V801-1275R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Tach Rosi, 

muss Dir leider widersprechen: Grundsätzlich haste zwar Recht, aber für die 970 ist nie ein echtes Referenzdesign erschienen... Kommt natürlich immer drauf an: Spricht man rein von dem PCB Layout oder bezieht man es rein auf die Kühllösung oder eben beides... da kommt glaub ich bissl die unterschiedliche Sichtweise von Dir und Jom79 her.... 
Zwar gab es dem Referenzdesign ähnliche Varianten mit Radiallüfter und Exhaust Outlet nach hinten  aus dem Case raus, (MSI, Palit u.v.M.) aber ein reines Referenzdesign, wie das, welches Du gepostet hast, von der 980 gab es von der 970 nie... 
Beweisstück A) PCIe mit Chiphersteller: nVIDIA, GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich spreche auch nicht von der 970, sondern von "fast" allen Grakas, welche erstmal ohne Custom-Kühler auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich spreche auch nicht von der 970, sondern von "fast" allen Grakas, welche erstmal ohne Custom-Kühler auf den Markt kommen.


Dann haste Recht, aber Jom79 sprach eben explizit von der 970: Von daher würde ich sagen: klassisches Missverständnis? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt von Nvidia keine Referenzkarte der GTX 970.
> Es steht den Herstellern vollkommen frei welches PCB Design und welchen Kühler sie benutzen wollen.


Dazu: Klar, bis auf die Restriktionen die nVidia halt im Bezug auf die Titan schon ausgesprochen hat  ... Sonst aber richtig!


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Es geht nur um die GTX 970 und um keine andere Karte.
Also ganz explizit GTX 970.
Man sollte schon genau lesen was ich schreibe.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht nur um die GTX 970 und um keine andere Karte.
> Also ganz explizit GTX 970.
> Man sollte schon genau lesen was ich schreibe.


Achso! Also Du meinst die von diesem Hersteller da aus den USA, oder? 
Dieser nVidia oder wie doe noch heißen.... 
War das nicht das Modell mit dem Speicherfehler? 
Das wo nie ein Referenzdesign rauskam? 
Die Karte die man so in einen PC rein stecken kann?
Die Bilder auf deinen Monitor macht? 
Die man glaube ich auch an den Strom anstecken musste, oder? 
Oh und nen Monitor steckt man hinten dran, außerhalb vom Gehäuse, richtig? 
Die ist noch nicht so alt glaube ich die Karte gelle? 
Jaa... da bin ich mir nun relativ sicher, dass Rosi und ich verstanden haben was Du meinst und des genauen Lesens sind wir dank deines Hinweises nun auch mächtig! Danke noch einmal! 

Ernsthaft: Ich glaub er hat's verstanden, kein Bedarf an weiteren Hinweisen


----------



## Pascal1508 (21. Oktober 2015)

Wenn wir das mit dem Gehäuse jetzt mal außen weglassen, ist es sinnvoll in Skylake zu investieren ? Eventuell sollen ja bis ende des Jahres auch die Xeons mit Skylake kommen. Ich könnte halt von nem befreundeten Kumpel Xeons (Haswell) beziehen da er mir die von der Firma um einen tollen Preis bestellen kann.

Einmal der Xeon E3 1246v3 mit 3,50ghz  um 191€
Einmal der Xeon E3 1271v3 mit 3,60ghz  um 209€

Beide nur in der Tray Variante also ohne Boxed Kühler


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Oh Sarkasmus, wie schön.
Nur sind hier genug Leute, denen man erstmal erklären muss, was man da geschrieben hat.
Aber egal, in deinem Beitrag davor scheinst du ja wieder die Titan mit meinem Kommentar zur 970 zu vermsichen.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Pascal1508 schrieb:


> Wenn wir das mit dem Gehäuse jetzt mal außen weglassen, ist es sinnvoll in Skylake zu investieren ? Eventuell sollen ja bis ende des Jahres auch die Xeons mit Skylake kommen. Ich könnte halt von nem befreundeten Kumpel Xeons (Haswell) beziehen da er mir die von der Firma um einen tollen Preis bestellen kann.
> 
> Einmal der Xeon E3 1246v3 mit 3,50ghz  um 191€
> Einmal der Xeon E3 1271v3 mit 3,60ghz  um 209€
> ...



Die "neuen" Xeons (V5) werden wohl nicht auf Consumer Boards laufen und deswegen uninteressant für Gamer sein... zumindest haben die von der PCGH das in nem Artikel nun mal veröffentlicht.
Edit: Es kommt IMMER irgendwann die nächste Generation... wenn ich nen PC brauch dann brauch ich ihn jetzt.... ist wie nen mit nem Auto: Das nächste Facelift für mein Objekt der Begierde ist sicher schon in Planung und angepriesen, aber eben noch nicht lieferbar: Fahre ich deswegen nun 6 Monate mit dem Zug? NE!


----------



## Dys619 (30. November 2015)

Hi, ich hoffe es macht nichts wenn ich den Thread kurz missbrauche. Da es sich ier im das Node 202 handelt, wollt ich nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen... 
(Fals ich doch einen extra Thread dafür erstellen soll, mach ichs)
Ich habe vor meinen aktuellen Rechner in ein Node 202 umzuziehen soweit es geht. Ich will das Teil eigtl nur als Wohnzimmer PC und Steam Machine nutzen will. Im Wohnzimmer soll es eben wie eine Konsole aussehen und kein Riesenwürfel, daher ist mir das aussehen sehr wichtig und das Node 202 passt perfekt von der Optik.

Im moment habe ich einem BitFenix Prodigy folgendes drin was ins neue Gehäuse kommen soll:

Mainboard: ASRock H87M-ITX (90-MXGPL0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

(Sonst 8GB DDR3-1600 Ram dessen name mir nicht einfällt x) und ne 500GB 2,5" HDD)

Meine 460 GTX soll durch folgende ersetzt werden
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N960WF2OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und das Netzteil muss ja ohnehin zwingend durch ein SFX Netzteil ersetzt werden.

Bekommt man alles so wie ich es mir vorstelle ordentlich gekühlt in dem Node 202 gehäuse unter volllast?

Sämtliche Kühler würde ich mir natürlich auch zulegen, die benötigt werden.


----------

